

Help sponsor Mercurial development - prog
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.version-control.mercurial.general/19643

======
fierarul
Perhaps someone should point out that Matt Mackall is the creator and lead
developer of Mercurial (according to wikipedia). I've been using Mercurial for
some time but I had no idea who was the author of that email.

What I would like to see is some way to "vote" towards some features. For
example, FSEvents support on OSX.

------
scompt
Hopefully Fog Creek is putting some cash towards Mercurial development.

~~~
robin_reala
The are plenty of big companies that could stump Mercurial some cash or
development time. Mozilla for one uses Mercurial heavily.

~~~
fierarul
Oracle also uses Mercurial a lot (through Sun).

